# Schnelleres Starten von Java Anwendungen / Java Applets



## Thomas Darimont (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

mit dem neuen Early Access Update für das Java 6 JDK starten Java Anwendungen / APplets um ein vielfaches schneller als zu vor! 
https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html

Das Map24 Applet ( http://www.de.map24.com/ ) ist bei mir unter 1 Sekunde komplett geladen und einsatzbereit 

Gruß Tom


----------

